# ICD -9 code for NIDDM with manifestation



## arizona1 (Jul 13, 2009)

How would you code NIDDM with erectile dysfunction


----------



## pamtienter (Jul 13, 2009)

I would code the two separately unless the provider specifies that the erectile dysfunction is due to the NIDDM. If it is specified, I'd use 250.8x as primary and the erectile dysfunction second.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you. 

The diagnosis was written as - "NIDDM with ED
and one was written as - "ED secondary to NIDDM.


----------



## pamtienter (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd code from the documentation in the medical record. Sometimes they say it one way there and write another on the charge ticket/chargemaster. Just makes it more challenging for us!


----------

